# Solved: "Please insert the correct DVD ROM....."????



## willieji66

Hello everyone.......

Let's start with the basics;

Gigabyte MoBo GA-7N400L
AMD 3200+
ThermalTake Volcano 12 Fan/w Heatsink
1 Gig mem/w Copper Heat Spreaders
600W Power Supply/w Dual Fans
80 Gig HD
160 Gig HD
eVGA GeForce 6600 GT 128 MB
Lite-On DVD+-RW Double Layer 16X
DVD-ROM
3 Case Fans


Everything worked great, all games, programs, internet, spyware/adware killers, anti-virus, firewall, the works. Well.......all of a sudden .dll corruption!
Had to reformat both hard drives, re-install XP Home, SP2.....etc., etc., etc..

I assigned all the drives to the original letters, i.e.; C: for HD1, D: for CD ROM 1, E: CD ROM 2, F: HD 2 and G: HD 3 (2 partitions).

I re-installed The Sims 2 and the expansion Sims 2 University. When I go to play the game it brings up this error "Please insert the correct DVD ROM, (CD ROM respectively,since Sims2 is DVD Edition), select OK and restart application". ???  . I double check the disk several times and it is the correct disk labeled disk 1. I uninstall via Control Panel, and reinstall. Still same error. Uninstalled again using the programs uninstall option..........same error again. WELL......I'm baffled hard core now.

I try installing my Brothers In Arms: Road to Hill 30 game again since I enjoy playing that (Sims2 is for my wife and daughter  ). I receive the same error message....."Please insert the correct CD ROM, select OK and restart the application". WHAT?!?!    .

I go on-line and look through the tech section on the official Sims2 site, read through the questions and answers offered here on you site but still come up empty. What have I done wrong? I installed all, and I mean ALL, updates, drivers, current installations available for all of my system resources (except BIOS....too afraid to tackle that one).

Speaking of BIOS...could there be a problem somewhere in that department? The version I have is listed as F4 and on the MoBo website and there are updates available but as I said, not too keen on attempting that update quite yet. If I have to, maybe....

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated and I know from past experience that this site is most knowledgeable.

Thanks for taking the time to read my gibberish we, my family, are lost without our gaming.  


willieji66


----------



## beanmaster1

This supiciously sounds like a pirated cd crack problem. Are the games you have pirated?


----------



## Couriant

OK, did you reinstall the games before or after you assigned the drive letters? Also are you using the same drive that you did the install to play the game? Sometimes the computer can be picky on what drive you are using.

Usually with The Sims 2 (thugedout may correct me on this on) will display this message if you have a virtual CD drives on and/or you are using an image of the CD/DVD (or as beanmaster put it, a NOCD crack version). If you have a Virtual CD device, close the program down. If you do not, check Device Manager for all your CD/DVD drives that are listed.


----------



## willieji66

All of the games I own were purchased from our local Wal-Mart store....I think pirateers need to be castrated and lobotomized  (sorry for the harsh language but that is my feelings on bogus copying) No, I don't even use any of the "no cd crack" files to play either. These are the same games that we have played since they first came out and were put on the shelves to buy. They worked perfectly with no glitches, system hang-ups or crashes.

I have re-formatted 3 times now with completely fresh installs from the same Special DVD Edition Sims 2, Sims 2 University, Brothers In Arms:Road to Hill 30, Battlefield 1942:World War II Anthology, etc., etc., etc.. Installed all of the current Critical Updates, SP2 (direct from the disk I ordered from Microsoft), driver updates for my mobo, vid card.....you name it, I've installed it (maybe).

Why do the games install perfectly but still require the correct disk to play even though I did not remove it? I've uninstalled several times, reinstalled from both DVD drives, went into my registry to clean out any traces of the games, followed Maxis' instruction on downloading the SafeDisk (or whatever the security), and still nothing.

As for the drive letters, I did that before and after (which I reformatted) reinstallation.

This is so frustrating.....


----------



## Couriant

which dvd player are you installiing from?


----------



## willieji66

Well, I have just completed another format (which will be my last time for fear of messing up HD), installed all of the current Critical Updates from Microsoft for SP 1 , I did not install SP 2 this time. Downloaded DirectX 9.0c, nVidia driver 71.xx which is the most current for my video card.

Tried to install Sims 2 from the older DVD-ROM (was the one used when first purchased the game and had no problems) and I still get:

Cannot locate the DVD-ROM
Please insert the correct DVD-ROM, select OK and restart application
X
OK

a rough look-alike from the pop-up.

I disconnected my 160 Gig HD when I reformatted to make sure the system allotted the drive letters to before I added the bigger HD.

I'm going to try to install Brothers In Arms and see if it will do the same as The Sims2.


----------



## beanmaster1

Try reassigning it in such a way so that the HDs read c: to e:, and the other drivers read f: to g:


----------



## Couriant

I had a similar problem with C&C: Generals. I had to upgrade the firmware of my DVD-CDRW combo drive (Lite-On, which is no suprise there). I'm thinking that Lite-On drives are not built correctly. Try that and see if it helps you.


----------



## Angelu5

Try testing the DVD drive for faults, watch movies, install NON dvd versions of games (cd roms) if your still having an issue then its the drive......


----------



## billcoop

I found this on Shoguntotalwar.yuku.com/topic/10032/t/Please-Insert-Correct DVD - General Issues (Solved)  Medieval II  Total War It worked for me


Go into device manager and under IDE controllers, go to properties for the Bus Master (it might be named differently for other chipsets) and click Update Driver.
Install from a list, then "Don't search. I will choose..." and select the 'Standard Dual-Channel PCI IDE..." if its there and click Next to install it. When done, reboot and try again.


----------

